# Does Pumpkin Hollow hava a website?



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey! I too have been looking for the 78' Realistic Skeleton, its a Gemmy.com product but I believe it was discontinued. Its a shame cause the thick resin foam bones were highly carvable and customizable and I actually made a flying crank skeleton out of one. I have a total of 5 that we are in the process of customizing and would so dearly like to get some more. 

I'm gonna try to contact Gemmy myself to verify if they were discontinued. These were a much much cheaper Bucky type skeleton for the thrifty haunter. The price ranged around 50 to 60$ for them but they were well worth it after some care and detailed additions like skin blood eyeballs


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Below I linked my photobucket page with the finished props my friend pat and I made from those Skeleton products.

the flying crank Skeleton:

Bonehead2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

another corpse:

Rothead.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------

